# Illinois State Championship!



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!!!


WOOHOOO!!!


You won (sort of kind of for sure you did)


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Great Job...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 16, 2007)

Big named field right there...good job!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 16, 2007)

Well h@!! BFD.  Nothing wrong with that.  I have never scored well in deserts.  Just not a big sweet eater.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job against some of the big boys!  Bet it was taking
the walk in front of them!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job BFD, that's one of the toughest comps in BBQ, you should be proud.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job Steve!!!!


----------

